# Kostenlose .de Domain



## MrTP (20. März 2008)

Hey ich hab grad auf meinem "Internet Streifzug" folgendes entdeckt:
http://www.domain-für-nix.de bietet kostelose .de Domains. Als Gegenleistung wird Ihren Angaben zufolge nur ein Layer eingeblendet. Das tolle ist man braucht nur 10 Besucher am Tag...

Ich hab mich mal Angemeldet...Jetzt wollt ich mal Fragen: Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Vielleicht kann es ja noch jemand von hier gebrauchen...

mfg


----------



## shutdown (20. März 2008)

Das Layout der Seite ist ja nicht sonderlich vertrauenserweckend.
Davon abgesehen - was verstehen die unter Besuchern pro Tag?

Bei mir schauen allein schon etwa 15 Crawler am Tag vorbei.

Und das Einblenden von Werbung wird wahrscheinlich über Frames gelöst werden - Barrierefreiheit ade.


----------



## MrTP (20. März 2008)

Also laut meiner Erkenntnis Besucher die ohne Besuchertausch und Forced-Klicks kommen...Also halt "echte" Besucher. Ja das scheint mit nem Iframe gelöst worden sein...
Naja...Domain ist Domain 

mfg


----------

